
Ask HN: Startup that shut down really gracefully, post was on HN recently? - arikr
Can&#x27;t remember the name.<p>I think it was to do with worker scheduling or temp workers or something like this. They said their v2 product just didn&#x27;t work - IIRC they&#x27;d launched it in December and realized around Feb.
======
dylanhassinger
staffjoy.com

~~~
arikr
Thank you

